# Interstellar



## NightWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone else see it? For me, this is my favorite movie of 2014.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Dec 29, 2014)

It looked really interesting! Love space exploration! Can't wait to see it. Sadly haven't yet....

what would you rate it?


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 29, 2014)

Haven't seen it, but I love the methods they used to render the black hole. 



Spoiler



That's about all I know.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Dec 29, 2014)

I apparently made a metal sculpture in my welding class this semester that looked like those weird military things. Thats about all I know about this movie


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

Plastic-Fox said:


> It looked really interesting! Love space exploration! Can't wait to see it. Sadly haven't yet....
> 
> what would you rate it?



I would give it a 93/100. 

It was visually stunning, well acted, fantastic soundtrack, intelligent, and more. 

I won't lie, it's very scientific-heavy. Many people compare this movie to Gravity but anyone could follow Gravity. Gravity was about survival in space. Interstellar talks about relativity, 5th dimension, what happens in a wormhole, etc.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 29, 2014)

COME ON TARS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2efgzRGVmM


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

Taralack said:


> COME ON TARS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2efgzRGVmM



Cooper, it's not possible!


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

Haven't seen it, though it looks interesting. But I'm going to see The interview tomorrow, just to spite North Korea >;D


----------



## Booker (Dec 30, 2014)

Great movie, will be one I watch many times over, plus super long! I like that it has its own twist on space-time-gravity-relativity that I dont think has been used before. 
And I dont care about "is this scientifically accurate" its a movie and I was entertained so it was done right.


----------



## Shirokage (Jan 8, 2015)

I thought the first half was a bit slow, but I figured if it was worth the hype, that was when the important details were happening. I definitely enjoyed the last half and am glad I stuck with it.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a lot more to say about this when it came out, but I forgot most of it.  Saw it in IMAX, which was awesome (and loud; I heard people complaining that some of the dialogue was too quiet, but I didn't notice)
I'll just list some observations: 

(SPOILERS)
- Everything visually in this movie is amazing.  The wormhole scene was so fantastically done, possibly my favourite scene in the whole film. (Also, the description of why a wormhole should appear as a sphere was excellent.) The gravitational lensing around the black hole was also great.  The tesseract bookshelf place in the middle of the black hole was also stunning.  Some of the longer shots of the planets/spacecraft were also breathtaking.

- Likewise the use of sound (and lack of sound while in space) is really well done.  Hans Zimmer's soundtrack is phenomenal (the Nolan-Zimmer combo once again proving itself to work). Very powerful.

- Loved the plot overall, though at times some of the plot devices felt contrived.  I liked seeing the time difference due to general relativity near the black hole used as a plot element.

- Sometimes dialogue wasn't very realistic or seemed too scripted in order to illustrate a point or theme.

Altogether I like to describe Interstellar as kind of a maximalist version of 2001: A Space Odessey.  (Tons of comparisons can be made between the two.) As opposed to Kubrik's austere and minimalist approach, Nolan packs as much as he can into the film, (and a _lot_ of human emotion, near the point of excess).  As such, there's a lot of little flaws, but it's still an amazing movie.


----------



## GodFlossie (Jan 17, 2015)

I christened my recently-acquired Ford Explorer "Endurance"..... because my other truck's a Ranger.


----------



## TARS (Apr 4, 2015)

I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

I liked it. c:


----------

